# sensor light on anolog dash???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i have a haynes manual and it says the sensor light on the dash id for the oxegen sensor. i ordered a new one from nissan and installed it. i light is still on so i unplugged the connector for it like it says in the manual. when i plugged it back in the light came back on. now the oxegen sensor was almost a hundred bucks and nissan will not take it back wether it was in 5 minutes or a day. i had them order it using my vin and the previous owner bought the car when it was like 9 months old and he gave me a file on everything done to it. i mean it was deteiled from oil changes to to air filters and on. so everything is original. now does that light come on for any other sensor? any advice would help. thanks everyone...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The light will always stay on after 80 or 90K miles. That's why they tell you to unplug the connector. Just keep it unplugged and disregaurd it.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

so that is for the oxegen sensor only?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yep


----------

